# Wye oh Why Me?



## RobertHNeal (Oct 25, 2009)

I though I would be smart and create a Wye using the new Aristo Wye switch, but seemed to have gotten myself into a reversing loop. Here's the setup, all using Aristo SS track and running a USA 44 tonner with a Massoth control system set on Analog since the USA does not have a decoder installed:

Train runs into and thru the Aristo Wye switch and then over track onto an Aristo #10 switch. After passing this switch the engine gets no power.

I suspect the reverse loop is caused by the #10 which connected to another #10 to form the Wye. Could I isolate this section of track between the two with insulating clamps and provide a separate power supply to this section. This way (I think) the engine would go thru the switches, past the insulators and then pick up power from the connection to the isolated section. Or do I need to buy a Massoth reverse loop component?

Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are running analog, the old tried and true way works well and is how I do it. 

http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/t....html#wyes

If you can't accomodate the LGB EPL system, we can also do this using either one latching relay, or two regular relays that would be controlled off your turnout toggle switch.

BTW, I have mine wired so that whichever mainline switch is thrown toward the wye, the wye turnout also throws that direction automatically. However, if you throw the wye turnout, it does not throw the associated turnout on the mainline. This saves time, effort, and unnecessary short circuits.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It seems you implied that you are running DCC somewhere and this loco is temporarily without a decoder. 

DCC or DC, you did indeed create a reversing loop. If you are running DCC, then why not get the Massoth autoreverser and set it up? You will need some form of autoreverser for DCC. 

If you are staying DC only, then there are cheaper alternatives, as Todd has pointed out. 

You should also take a look at the length of the reversing section, you really do not want a train to be crossing "both" gaps of a reversing loop at the same time. There are ways around this, but no reason to unnecessarily complicate this thread right now. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## RobertHNeal (Oct 25, 2009)

Greg: yea I run Massoth/LGB DCC on the entire system, except that this line is insulated from the other two tracks. However, It is connected directly to the Massoth dcc box so I can run this engine with the Massoth analog setting on my Diamax controller.


----------

